# CHANGSHA | Xinchu Qingtian Plaza | 348m | 1142ft | U/C | 318m | 1043ft | T/O



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by riverside


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2015-12-06 by zhjie88


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lylgao


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

Jan 23 by 广铁长段


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by kevin8888


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by lylgao


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by chenqijiang*


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2016-05-12 by 张外外


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 30 by kevin8888


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

On Hold


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

From three months or more.


----------



## Fadex (Nov 21, 2010)

Best menthod!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

totally dead hno:

by 星城赌圣

4 days ago


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

even cranes are gone. wow


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Supposedly this is restarting again. With Changsha being in a big boom its probably true.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tangdou8

6 and 7 supertall u/c for Changsha:


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Changsha is booming like hell!


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 灰太翔

*9.9* and* 9.11*, sign for something :cheers:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*316.1m., 296.2m* according gaoloumi..!

by MI-Der

*9.18*














































by 浮生记茶


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by eaglesage


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 灰太翔

*9.23*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by larrytecs

*2019/09/28*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

December 03 by 星城赌圣


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 星城赌圣


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 星城赌圣

*1.13*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by kevin9999

*2020/03/15 *


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 星城赌圣


*2020.3.19*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 星城赌圣 2020.4.10 



























*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 排骨 4.26





















*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by kevin9999 2020/05/04 












































*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by kevin9999

2020/05/30
























































*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*By 排骨 on Gaoloumi*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via 南方闹药














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by kevin1234567












































*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

These are 316m and 296m on Gaoloumi but very well built 316m, 296m. Very rare building style of a steel frame reinforced in concrete.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via 长沙拉莫斯














*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by scofield7














*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 15 by kevin1234567


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

By Xfish via 排骨 on Gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*April 25 by 登高才能远望 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 9 by 登高才能远望 on Gaoloumi:*









*By wernerz on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

A Chicagoan said:


> *May 9 by 登高才能远望 on Gaoloumi:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The shorter tower has topped out!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

May 13 by scofield7


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 20 by 登高才能远望 on Gaoloumi:*


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 04 by 1Ee0


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^^
@A Chicagoan, @kenamour, @Munwon, what is the height of this building at foreground?


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

June 13 by 登高才能远望


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

In Changsha I found a lot of tall residential towers - mostly in the "North Star Delta" development that are clearly over 500 feet tall each, but listed with a lower estimated height based on floor count on all skyscraper websites. If you include all those towers, Changsha has 126 completed towers over 500 feet and that is enough for the ninth rank worldwide ahead of Chongqing and Chicago which only have 122 buildings over 500 feet each. So a city most people in the world have never heard of is is the top ten skylines if you count the number of skyscrapers. 57 of the 126 skyscrapers in Changsha belong to the "North Star Delta" developement.

PS: Here is the full list of skyscrapers in Changsha: Skyscrapers in Changsha (China) - Scraperbase.com


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^^
> @A Chicagoan, @kenamour, @Munwon, what is the height of this building at foreground?


Kaisa Plaza | 180m


https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1299045/kaisa-plaza-changsha-china


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-25 by scofield7


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

Holy moly the facade wrapped up quickly on the 318 meter tower!


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-05 by 登高才能远望


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 11:*

Morning skyline by Will Newcomb, on Flickr


----------



## Twopsy (Nov 26, 2012)

So if I counted right, the taller tower seems to have 63 floors not including the box at the top. You can't count that on a single photo, but you can identify the 21st floor by the window cutout on the previous page and on this page you can count from there upwards to the top.


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

July 15 by 登高才能远望


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-20 by 大刚


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-25 by 登高才能远望


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

航拍视角下的商务区 by 三羊航拍 on 500px.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@A Chicagoan, finally, this photos confirms the shorter building has a helipad


----------

